# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  تحديثات جديدة للأجهزة :Vision Clever 4 miniVision Clever 404/04/2019

## mohamed73

تحديثات جديدة للأجهزة : 
 Vision Clever 4 mini
 Vision Clever 4  
  04/04/2019 
 الإضافات : 
 الجديد : 
 - اضافة IP AUDIO & VIDEO DELAY
 => بالضغط على زر Audio
 - تثبيث السيرفر STARCAM
 - اصلاح بعض المشاكل الأخرى
 دائما الدعم من شركة فيزيون بناكل فرجة ممتعة
 تحديث الجهاز :
 VISION CLEVER 4 MINI  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
  VISION CLEVER 4
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Abdou133

لقد أعجبني ماتقدمونه

----------


## ELYSAI

لك جزيل الشكر

----------

